# Delonghi Prima Donna - Water in Coffee Tray



## Chris 1001 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi all,

First post on this forum, but I wonder if anyone has any experience of a Delonghi Prima Donna only making a very short cup of coffee, with the rest of the water seemingly going into the coffee bin.

I have had a Google around and found a few topics on it, but with no definitive fix.

I was thinking of replacing the Diffuser, but admittedly this is a guess. Don't mind spending the money on this, but if this does not work then money down the drain.

Any help / comments really appreciated.

Thanks,

Chris.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

No experience of the machine but could be getting choked and diverting more of the water via (I assume it has one) OPV.... a thorough clean of the shower plate and dispersion block may help a tooth brush and some puly caff or similar cleaner may well help


----------



## Chris 1001 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi HDAV.

Thanks for your response. I'm willing to try anything and fairly hands on, so happy to have a go. This machine is too good simply to give up on. Any clues / pointers as towards what the OPV valve is? I have cleaned what I am assuming is the shower plate (a small mini disc on top of the plunger on the diffuser) but still no good.

Thanks,

Chris.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok so you need to try and find a parts diagram I'll have a look but can you open the machine up and have a look inside? Most domestic machines are single boiler units and have a similar basic design a boiler above the group head with a way to release the pressure (opv over pressure valve)

this the machine? Actual part numbers needed as often manufacturers keep names but change designs

https://coffeemachineparts.uk.com/index.php/coffee-machine-parts/delonghi-spare-parts/delonghi-esam-6600-primadonna-spare-parts


----------



## Chris 1001 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi, so I have managed to find the parts diagram attached:

If you could point me in the right direction from this, I'm happy to start digging around - thanks!

https://spares.bigwarehouse.com.au/images/files/61498_e7dd9153e74f5e427536dc3116618a3d.pdf


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Good video here of how to access the internals now I can't suggest you operate the machine with bits exposed to check operation so you will need to try and follow the water flow it appears there is no return to the water tank? Take lots of pictures and hopefully something is obvious prepare for it to a gross mess in there......


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Struggling to figure the routing out in my head but there is a flow meter just after the pump, 2 solenoid valves the opv seems to be from the pump is there a return like to water tank or not?

im not familiar with these machines so guessing at the cause and possible solutions it's basically impossible to properly clean them properly without dismantling them

seems a full service by delonghi might be under £200

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/48657-de%E2%80%99longhi-ecam28465m-prima-donna-s-deluxe-bean-to-cup-coffee-machine/?do=embed


----------



## Chris 1001 (Dec 27, 2020)

Thanks so much for all your comments on this. I was happy to have a play around with this is something simple, but it seems to be a bit more in depth now than I first thought.

I have just found a 5/5 Google rated repair place (Mr Bean to Cup) just down the road from me and according to their website, they will diagnose for £30 - which can be deducted from the bill if I were to proceed with them.

They seem to specialise in these machines (as well as others); so I think the pendulum is swinging towards them taking a look / repair rather than me bust something.

I will be sure to return to this page when I have a conclusion for the benefit of others if they have a similar problem in the future.

So thanks for now and I will revert as soonest.

Thanks,

Chris.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

If they are local then great idea that was the first place I went to looking for the parts diagram


----------



## avankisa (Jan 10, 2021)

Hello,
I had a similar damage. It turned out to be a torn rubber "O" ring in the bru group. You can open the door and block the electrical outlet. This allows the moving parts to be observed and probably leaks.
Success!


----------



## Elfed (Sep 18, 2019)

Can anyone help with the connection of the earth cables to the generator?


----------



## sandersc (5 mo ago)

Chris 1001 said:


> Thanks so much for all your comments on this. I was happy to have a play around with this is something simple, but it seems to be a bit more in depth now than I first thought.
> 
> I have just found a 5/5 Google rated repair place (Mr Bean to Cup) just down the road from me and according to their website, they will diagnose for £30 - which can be deducted from the bill if I were to proceed with them.
> 
> ...


Chris were you able to sort the problem. I have similiar problem and are very far from any service centre


----------

